# I am not popular today with my trail buddies



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They look so happy


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I narrowly avoided being "that girl" yesterday. It seemed like a great idea to go on a 12 mile trail ride with a friend when it was just cloudy and the forecast said rain starting at 2pm. When it started misting around 11am I got nervous, but we were home by noon. Not 20 minutes later, the skies opened. But at least we were home!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I've walked in your shoes before (ridden in your saddle?) I've encouraged people to come out and ride and gotten poured on.

But more times than that, I've had people cancel on me, and I've ridden anyway with not a drop of rain. They missed out. I had fun.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are getting so darned accurate with weather forecasts regarding precipitation.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I always loved riding in the rain, nothing wrong with that, except my saddle would get soaked so I learned over the years if rain was in the forecast I would use my older saddle. With the drought we are having here in South/Central Texas riding in the rain wont be happening here anytime soon or later it looks like. 
When I would ride and it would start to rain all my dogs would run ahead of me to go find a bush or tree to get under and wait for me to come by then they would follow closely just about under my horse trying to stay out of the rain.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like your trail buddies have no problem telling you how they feel


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Yes - at least you can save money on animal communicators.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Well....you gotta look on the bright side, I bet the flies weren't bad. What the heck it's only acid rain.
When that happens to me I always say "if you were home you would be out on pasture no problem wouldn't even come in out of the rain"


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Two dogs and one horse looking for your cell phone to call the dog and horse animal abuse hotline😂😂😂


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Knightrider and I once went on a ride in conditions that were supposed to be overcast according to my phone. Let's just say it rained pretty much the entire ride. I don't mind the rain, but lightning is another story!


----------



## milady133 (Jun 7, 2021)

A popular phrase of my first trainer: It's only four raindrops (a Spanish idiom for a light five minutes sprinkle).
I learn to keep a fresh change of clothes in my car after some of those only four raindrops ended up with my underwear completely soaked.... Not that we were hard to convince to continue riding despite the rain.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

milady133 said:


> A popular phrase of my first trainer: It's only four raindrops (a Spanish idiom for a light five minutes sprinkle).


I like that! I used to volunteer at a therapeutic riding place that only had an outdoor riding ring. Their perspective was "if it's only spitting outside, we're riding" - I think the "only spitting" phrase is along the same lines as your "four raindrops."


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I try to not start in the rain but if it rains, so be it. I bring my Muddy Creek, it even covers my saddle bags and saddle.


----------



## Horse & Dog Mom (5 mo ago)

This happened over 2 years ago... I went out with a poncho on thinking it might rain lightly. I got halfway through my ride and it started POURING... A family in our subdivision were in their front yard and saw my predicament. They offered to let us on I hang out with them in their front yard. When I realized the rain wasn't going to let up, I wound up taking off my saddle/pad and leaving it with them. Then we walked the rest of the way home. The family was kind enough to text my Mom for me to let them know we were fine - I had my phone with me (always do) but it was buried in a ziplock bag under the poncho.

My Mom took this picture of us as we came towards our house (& of course the rain had slowed down a bit) and you can see the swale and how much water was in there.

My boots were squishy, my pants were so wet and glued to me that when I got back to the barn my Mom helped me get them off, and my saddle & pad took a week to fully dry.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Been there, done that


----------



## 301840 (4 mo ago)

Done that, I begged my friend to go out on a ride on the road and about half a mile away out of no where it started to rain… Then my friend was like “Let’s canter back part of it!” I, agreed and as we were cantering the horse tripped on a rock we both went dow. And I sprained my wrist


----------

